# Oh My God I Hate People.



## banapple (Jul 22, 2008)

I work at a Barnes&amp;Noble book store mainly in the cafe area (for 8 months now)~ and SERIOUSLY cannot believe to this day that some people are just ridiculously stupid and crazy.

like today (i mean the 21st, I just got off work a few hrs ago)

this woman comes in to order food and she's one of those pissed off looking, impatient arrogant ladies. so I was TRYING my hardest to be nice to her while she ordered food, but she just totally ticked me off.

when she first ordered her stuff I didn't hear her clearly (because of the lous noise in the background) and asked her POLITELY to repeat what she got, and so she repeated in an angry tone what she wanted. so i was like, u kno fine, everyone has bad days..it's alright.

but no, I got everything set for her and got her last request, which was a glass of ice. now, our cafe has been low on ice for a while so all of the cafe employees try to give ice but not like a huge amount (besides, we aren't even allowed to give out ice) I didn't fill the cup all the way up with ice, but it was a substantial amount of ice for her damned drink. she looks at me like i was retarded and ordered/more like yelled, "NO, I want you to fill it all the way up or else I will call your manager(wtf)" so i explained to her why I didn't fill it to the top. and She retorts "I want you to fill it all the way to the top, this is your problem not mine"

so I was like okayy this woman has some anger issues or going through menopause, I filled up her cup. and when I handed it to her she starts lecturing(yells) me about how I'm not suppose to do this and that, and that she used to run a starbucks and bla bla it's not how things should be done(we're not even a starbucks). I was like okay...and she walks away angrily with her food.

my coworker asked me what happened and I told her, and then from far off she yells at me telling me that she can hear me(i didn't care), and she comes back, makes a total mess, spills her soup. and tells me to pack her food. and starts lecturing me again about how I'm not suppose to talk when she can freaking hear me, and I didn't say anything bad, i was just pissed that I was treated unfairly. whatever, i apologized (even though I didn't want to because yea, retail sucks) like 2 times and she storms off and being the biotch she is, told my manager what happened, but thankfully my coworkers saw the whole thing and backed me up.

ugh...sorry for the long rant, but I'm just so amused at people. I don't understand how someone can be like that~ seriously no one working at retail deserves this kind of crap. if she was the least bit nice to me when she ordered her food, I would've been so happy to serve her. but no, she had to be from hell. or somewhere deeper than that.

anywho...yea. am I right? or am I wrong??? because I at least deserved some respect, I didn't need a middle aged woman to lecture me about what's right. when I know I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used to hate working in retail. The only thing was, there were never any managers around in my old job, so noone to complain to! moohaha. Sorry that you had to experience this though, the general public often have completely unrealistic expectations in the service industry. You're not a slave, you're a valued employee!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2008)

I know how you feel. I hate how you get treated like sh*t just because you're not allowed to do anything about it.

I'm a customer service specialist, last night my coworker was dealing w/ a lady and her daughter, I already knew they were difficult. Anyway, I went to the service counter for something else cause Ronnie was returning the stuff for the mom. And I thought the daughter was just standing w/ her. So I look at the lady behind her and tell her I can help her over here.

The daughter throws this dress and her receipt on the counter and says " I want a refund" all angry. I'm like was there anything wrong w/ it? She says something dumb and is like "I just bought it I want a refund." In the meanest tone and angriest effin attitude. So I look up at her for a second and stare (cause that's not what I was asking), and I'm like " So there's nothing wrong with it??" Dumb B word, I didn't ask her anything I just need to know so it'll be ok to put it back on the floor or not.

And she needed to know not to give me attitude, if she can't handle her attitude she can take it somewhere else.

Anyway, when they leave, Ronnie tells me that earlier when they were getting their reciept fixed, she needed the reciept from a cashiers register and she asked the cashier if she could give it to her when she was done ringing another lady up. And the daughter was like, "Why don't you just walk your ass over there and get it??" And Ronnie says, well I can't because she can't open it until she is done.

WTF? Are u serious? If I knew she had said that I would have done something or ugh... I don't even want to think about it, it's pi**ing me off.

Sorry, I had to rant too.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 22, 2008)

Every person should have to work in retail at some point in their life. Seriously. I don't understand what makes people believe that they can treat others like trash.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 22, 2008)

oh my gosh! i had a lady like this at work. i work at pinkberry, which is a non-fat frozen yogurt store and people always come in that have bad days.. this lady sounds like a similar experience i had! i didn't give her as much yogurt as she wanted and she acted the exact same way as this lady! oh how weird! i hate it when "customers are always correct". i dont understand how somebody can be so mean, even if they were having a bad day.

...ugh


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think folks who never been in retail are the biggest assh*les ever.

I hated working in this bagel shopped - since we were sorta like starbucks, people complained that we didn't do their drinks JUST like starbucks. I'd be like, wtf? If ya want starbucks - go to damn starbucks, not some random ass bagel shop that so happen to make coffee.

Sorry it had to happen to you. People are just asses a lot of times. I have experienced asses behind the counter too. Karma will catch them, seriously. All I ask for is karma.


----------



## banapple (Jul 22, 2008)

@ La_Mari: agh! I'm sorry that happened to you




I swear some people just have mental issues. I would have slapped that daughter ugh

@ KatJ: I agree, but the woman said she used to run a starbucks, i can't imagine having her as like a manager or supervisor, I'd shoot myself.

@ x33cupcake: I was just mentioning the other day to my friend that we should get Pinkberry here in DC xP but omg, people are such pinkberries lol

@ CellyCell: totally! Karma will get them, hopefully soon. and in my viewing range so I can laugh. (does that sound bad? lol) customers in food service seem to be the worst! they just don't get it &gt;&lt;


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Lmao. Totally. I pity anyone in food service... especially waiters! But they get tips, so that sorta makes up for it. But still, folks can suck a toe.


----------



## peachface (Jul 22, 2008)

Sometimes, I am sooooo glad that I work in an office and don't really have to deal with people.

Although... I feel like I'm sllloooowly losing social skills...


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the nice people outweigh the bad, but at the same time, the nice people you don't remember as much as the a**holes. Lol.

Whatever I don't want to waste my time on someone who doesn't care to be a descent person.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 22, 2008)

I hated working as a waitress, we got loads of snobby people in the restaurant. And all the tips I got had to be put into a big jar which then got shared out between all the staff, which was unfair because I often got given large tips


----------



## Anthea (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes some people can be soo rude when they think you have no right of reply.

I had a issue with a customer just recently. I was fixing her 3 year old (while she waited) electric wheelchair which she bought off me which BTW had nothing wrong with it except for a set of crook batteries which she purchased elsewhere.

She was always in an angry tone to me and implying that I some how ripped her off. The machine was well out of warranty and I often look at the chairs and do not charge for my time if they have been a good customer in the past. So there I was working on her chair for free, she was hurrying me up as she had to be somewhere and telling me all this rubbish as to how bad it is and how much she paid and how it played up during warranty and I did nothing to correct it. (this was rubbish as I have the service record) I said to her I hope your not accusing me of ripping you off? She said well I don't know. I said OK I'll put your chair back together now and you can be on your way I am not going to put up with this while trying to do you a favour.

She stormed out and said I'm not coming back.

I replied and said fine.

Yes some people can be just so unreasonable, in my situation I work alone and I am it, I don't have a boss as such.

I am sorry you had to put up with that rubbish, its good you had back up from your co-workers over the issues with this customer.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 23, 2008)

I hated working in a clothes shop, it was awful



. Yes there are nice people who are very polite but some people just make you want to scream! I wasn't cut out for a job in retail. I'm glad I don't work there anymore


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2008)

ugh i think we all have to deal with rude people at our jobs at some point in time. i guess it teaches us patience, and when the tables turn &amp; we're the customers to be more understanding with the employees..


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I think folks who never been in retail are the biggest assh*les ever. I don't agree with that because I've never worked in retail and I'm the sweetest costumer.
I am sorry you all endured those situations. If that ever happened to me, I don't care if I lose my job, I will not allow anyone to speak to me like that, ever. I think it's embarrassing to see people act like that wherever they are. They make themselves look very stupid.


----------



## laurreenn (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm sorry about that. i work in retail and i have to deal with customers like that all the time!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow I'm sorry you had to deal with that! I used to work at Subway so I know how dealing with a**hole customers is like.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, but you don't mess with people who deal with your food! The movie "Waiting" clues you in on that LOL!

Regardless, I'm sorry you had to experience a complete b*tch like that. Totally uncalled for! I'm glad your co-workers had your back though. I've worked retail, and CS in general, and sometimes it's really hard to smile and believe in "The customer's always right." I gotta commend anyone who working in retail and is willing to put up with the attitudes and idiots who come in the stores.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 25, 2008)

I totally feel you on that. I used to work for Barnes &amp; Nobles Cafe 2 yrs ago for a couple of months. Though I quit because of the sh*tty pay and long hrs (not cuz of the customers) I've been doing retail for the past 5 yrs now. I think I got everything down to pat...lol. It's good you kept your cool, but sometimes customers like to step all over you if you're being wayyy too nice about things. When customers used to complain to me, I'm usually firm with them when I speak so it doesn't make me seem like I'm arguing. At the same time, I don't want them to intimidate me. If there is a situation you cannot handle, then you should call your manager asap to deal with it. Sometimes I don't have the breathe to waste on simpletons...lol.

I remember one time a lady came in with a coupon and she wanted 2 shots of espresso. Then complained we didn't put 2 shots because it wasn't strong enough...Mind you the coffee was FREE since it came with a coupon. We gave her 2 more shots and she still complained and said how she used to work for Starbucks and this wasn't how 2 shots of espresso tasted like. *rolls eyes* We definitely called the manager to come in to the rescue as I did not feel like arguing any further with this lady. Sometimes I like to take deep breathes and count to 10....By the end of the day, everything is going to be alright. Sorta...lol.

It irks me to see that customers who have worked for retail before are more *****ier than others. I'm pretty damn sure if the tables were turned, they would not treat someone like that. I always say "do unto others as others do unto you" When I go clothes shopping I always put them back where they belong and FOLD them back. There has been times I forget I don't work in the store anymore and I manage to go underneath the drawers to look for a certain item and they get mad I didn't ask for help. OOPS! lol, but I try not to give anyone a hard time though. hehe


----------



## _withoutYou (Aug 1, 2008)

Always remember this... it's not you, it's them.


----------



## andrea90 (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with almost everything here. I have been working retail for different stores for over 10 years. Most days I like it, but those customers can get to me. It seems to be happening more and more these days. That is why I am going to graduate school.

I have to say though, that some of the worst customers I get are people who either worked in retail or used to.


----------



## HollyDolly (Aug 1, 2008)

im sorry but people will never change. Never let someone else have the power to ruin your day, let alone your mood. Just smile.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't agree with that because I've never worked in retail and I'm the sweetest costumer.
I am sorry you all endured those situations. If that ever happened to me, I don't care if I lose my job, I will not allow anyone to speak to me like that, ever. I think it's embarrassing to see people act like that wherever they are. They make themselves look very stupid.

Well, of course. But I'm speaking from my experience and my own opinion.
I was always nice prior to working in fast food and just became a lot more sympathetic after. There's a*holes all over though - wasn't making a generalized statement. But when you have worked in retail/fast food - it's a totally different treatment than when the person serving you is rude. Customers are more vocal whereas employees can't say much so they'll just ignore you.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 2, 2008)

I hate people....I worked retail for 5 years and I was a manager. Towards the end I just didn't give a crap anymore. If someone was rude to me I was rude back. I would purposely ignore Aholes screaming and snapping their fingers at me for a dressing room. If they were rude, they got it right back. This was at the end though. It just really got to a point where I had wAY too many horror stories to tell my roomates each night. I was burnt out on rudeness. Low pay, long hours, horrid district directors spying, people peeing in dressing rooms....ugh it was the worst!

Normally I am a really nice person, but there's only so much abuse you can take. Getting right back at the ignorant customers felt great though.

I have always been extra polite while shopping, to waitresses, etc. It feels horrible to get treated like crap everyday. I hate it too nowadays when I see other people being blatanly rude to someone just trying to do their job.


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 2, 2008)

"without You" is right.....it's not you, it's them.

Some people can be so mean, but most people are nice. I swear people who have no power or control in their life or job treat you this way. It's probably the only place they can let out their frustions. Sorry you have to deal with these kind of people.


----------



## amanda1210 (Aug 2, 2008)

omg, i cant believe that lady was SUCH a b*tch to you!! I freaking hate retail, i used to work retail for two years and i hated it, the ONLY good think about retail is that you can work various shifts and not 8-4:30 mon-fri so its easier to go to school and you get to wake up late.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that there are people who just act like ****** bags 99% of the time. You will encounter people like this whether your in retail or not. It's just in retail the customer is always right somehow normally translates into meaning the manager's won't back you up and let you get crapped on both verbally and emotionally. Not all managers are this way though thank God!

Some people just seem to think that their crap doesn't stink. Yesterday I was waiting to pick up my daughters from summer school. (Yeah I made them go) As I was waiting in the hall with four other parents the janitor walked through and said hello. I was the only person that spoke to him. He walked by three times as he was working and spoke each time and not once did anyone else say anything to him. I thought that was incredibly rude. Sure this guy isn't a rocket scientist or a chemist ... I just felt terrible that people were so incredibly rude.


----------

